# How do i get a letter of a cause.



## brightc (Dec 9, 2015)

Dear Sir / Madam, 
I write this letter to you just a clarification and help to get a letter of a good cause from home affairs in other to re apply from VFS. I came to SA 2012 And get married same month because I meet my wife true social media and when I arrive we got married and apply for a relative
permit but was rejected then though I appeal which has not being out for three years now . please Sir, what's your advice base on what to do and how to get a letter of a good cause. thanks 
Bright c Paul


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Get a Police clearance and write a motivation letter why you should be allowed to reapply? DO you have a valid visa in the country currently?

Also what happened in the 3 years why waiting for an appeal?


----------



## brightc (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for your kind responds sir.
Yes I do have a police clearance I did and no I don't have a visa at the moment because the one I came to SA with has expired long ago of which I was waiting for the one I applied which was rejected firstly due to my wife ID was not certify and the means of spousal account which I find very strange because I have no permit to have an account and secondly I was new to SA so, I wonder why it was part of the things rejected. 
Sir, at the moment am still waiting for my permit to be released because am only going out with acknowledgment result. so I wish you can guide me for a sample of this motivational letter because earlier this year I went to VFS and I was told to do that in other for them to help me apply true them.


----------



## brightc (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for your kind responds sir.
Yes I do have a police clearance I did and no I don't have a visa at the moment because the one I came to SA with has expired long ago of which I was waiting for the one I applied which was rejected firstly due to my wife ID was not certify and the means of spousal account which I find very strange because I have no permit to have an account and secondly I was new to SA so, I wonder why it was part of the things rejected. 
Sir, at the moment am still waiting for my permit to be released because am only going out with acknowledgment result. so I wish you can guide me for a sample of this motivational letter because earlier this year I went to VFS and I was told to do that in other for them to help me apply true them


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

U need to go to Home affairs and apply for such letter before you can apply at VFS, i think going to an home affairs and do a motivation letter.2013 is a long time to be waiting for spouse visa, you should have followed up months after and your spouse need to show at least she can support you with a monthly income of 8500. Goodluck


----------



## brightc (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks again for a your responds sir and to be candid with you my wife and I have always followed it up and the last time we visited home affairs head office in Pretoria was four months ago of which they never let us in rather gave us a tool free line to call which they never answer up till date. I have indeed call the lines they usually answer me to all they keep saying is check back in two weeks time always saying that. my wife has always try her best but they never care about us. its indeed very painful being in a country like here but can't do anything good for myself. my wife works and her monthly income is more than the amount requested to be seen on the proof of account so what's keeping my permit pending is what I don't know.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

All i will suggest is go to the nearest home affairs next to you with your wife and seek assistance on getting the letter of good cause? If you are currently in the country with no permit u considered illegal and i suggest you really seek expert advice and also get the letter requested and set the ball in motion. Godlike


----------



## brightc (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks will do and am thinking of using a lawyer or an advocate to help me out if possible.
once again I really appreciate your kind gesture on my case . Your advice is noted.
Thanks once again.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Are u in Durban?


----------



## brightc (Dec 9, 2015)

No sir, I'm in Queenstown, eastern cape.


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Brightc,

Since you have now been marrief for 3 years is it not better to apply afresh? I have no experience with the letter of good cause, but perhaps your previous application experienced issues because your relationship with your wife was still so new, which is no longer the case. The real concern is that if you dont have a valud permit you will likely be banned from SA which will cause immediate issues. This can be appealed but you need to get a clear picture asap.

Good luck


----------



## arai (Jul 15, 2019)

ernal said:


> Are u in Durban?


Hi Ernal,
I was using a study permit and i applied for a critical skill visa which came out as a rejection. At that same week, i had a medical surgery and i was hospitalized for 3 weeks. When i got out, the VFS told me i need form20 to reapply or submit the rejection.

I went to DHA 6 consecutive times just to apply for the form20 and they were either having a technical problem or they were being very rude to people or downtime performing marriage interviews.

Out of frustration, i sourced and got help from an immigration agent. she took my form and submitted. I kept in contact with her and for 3 months and on the 4th month i asked her if it was ready.

She’s coming up with so many different stories that its been approved and she needs to make time to pick it up from the VFS office. At this point, i think i am being scammed and i do not know what i am actually thinking.

Again out of more frustration, on the same day I had an appointment with my Professor is the same day I have to see the immigration. There it goes again, I went to the home affairs regional office to try and reapply. I got lucky and after the brief chat with the immigration officer, I turned in all my original medical certificates and passport copy, and the immigration officer asked to get a police affidavit so as she can submit the application. So i asked her if I can get the police affidavit the next day because I was heading back to the campus to see my supervisor for my PhD proposal.

She was so furious and very angry that I was working in the country without a permit and she said she will issue a letter to leave the country if I come to submit the police affidavit. I got scared and I did not return to submit the police affidavit.

Please advice, what can i possibly do to find a more proactive solution to this mess i got myself into. I reside in Durban.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

A form 20 is not done at VFS. You need to go to a DHA regional office. They are quite understanding if you have a genuine reason and proof. But you also need to gather all the documents required for your type of visa application (all docs including medicals etc).

I know DHA can be rude but just be patient with them. If you are in Joburg go to the DHA in Harrison street joburg CBD. You need to be there at 8am as they only do that stuff for a short while.


----------



## Drnl (Sep 4, 2016)

DHA have been rejecting the majority of good cause application
I was there recently in order to apply for one but i have been told in advance that such application takes 3 months to process and there is a 90% probability of it being rejected
Now I'm thinking of leaving the country and go apply for a visa from my home country


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes it takes about 4 months. Not sure of the 90% rejection stat. Mine was approved in about 4 months with no problem at all and my reason was actually not strong coz i forgot to renew on time. But I apologised in the motivational letter and begged for leniency.


----------



## Drnl (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi jollem
Can you please tell me what was your reason?


----------



## Drnl (Sep 4, 2016)

Because there was negligence from my part but i don't know what to tell them


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

I told them I missed to track the expiry date properly. (Basically saying I forgot but in a nice way). I was late by about 6 months. I also mentioned that it will never happen again as if I am granted a visa I will put a calendar reminder for the expiry date.


----------



## artur.dogiel (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi There 

I was wondering where could i find an example of aplication for letter of good cause as i need to wright one for my self as my spausal visa kind of expired but no one can confirm that, well VFS anounce that it is last week when i apply for the extention and send me to DHA where the officer told me that in my case there was entry error and my visa is vaild and send me to the airport of my entry i CT for correction where the officer there told me that for him the visa is expired and if i want claryfiction on the lenght of my visa i should contact visa centre which issue my visa in London.
anyway my visa was issued for period of 2 years and based on that should expire mid november after 24 months but the imigration officer when i arrived to SA used "enter on or before date" shortening my visa to 22 months and 26 dys and because of that it is expired. So after visiting DHA again I've been advisd to be prepare to apply for (form 20) or possibly not as they will check the system if there will be power on tuesday.
As the situation is at best bizare confusing and little bit frustrating it would be helpful to see an examle of this aplication letter.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

artur.dogiel said:


> Hi There
> 
> I was wondering where could i find an example of aplication for letter of good cause as i need to wright one for my self as my spausal visa kind of expired but no one can confirm that, well VFS anounce that it is last week when i apply for the extention and send me to DHA where the officer told me that in my case there was entry error and my visa is vaild and send me to the airport of my entry i CT for correction where the officer there told me that for him the visa is expired and if i want claryfiction on the lenght of my visa i should contact visa centre which issue my visa in London.
> anyway my visa was issued for period of 2 years and based on that should expire mid november after 24 months but the imigration officer when i arrived to SA used "enter on or before date" shortening my visa to 22 months and 26 dys and because of that it is expired. So after visiting DHA again I've been advisd to be prepare to apply for (form 20) or possibly not as they will check the system if there will be power on tuesday.
> As the situation is at best bizare confusing and little bit frustrating it would be helpful to see an examle of this aplication letter.


Letter of good cause you apply for it and get it from Home Affairs. You go to the Home Affairs regional office. If you are in Johannesburg you go to the home affairs in Johannesburg CBD. 1s time they will give you a form to complete then ask you to gather some supporting documents which they will explain to you. Once you have gathered the supporting docs you go back to submit. In the mean time they issue you a temporary letter which makes you 'legal' while waiting for the outcome of your application for the letter of good cause. The bad news is that the result of your application can take long. It could take 3 - 4 months pre-covid. Dont know about now. And the more bad news is that you cant leave the country before the letter comes out. If you do, you will be deemed to have overstayed and banned.

For you sake I really hope you will not need to do a letter of good cause. I also remember the minister of home affairs announcing that all visas which expired during lock down are still valid ...or something like that. I think it is something you may also want to reseaerch on


----------

